# Shoulder Arthroscopy w/Barbotage & Cuff Repair



## coderguy1939 (Jul 14, 2008)

Doctor did barbotage (repeated injections with a spinal needle) arthroscopically to remove calcific deposits from the supraspinatus and infraspinatus.  When he was finished it left a large defect that had to be repaired.  Can a cuff repair be coded if the defect is created by the surgeon and has anyone ever coded a barbotage procedure in conjunction with a cuff repair?


----------



## codersumit (Jul 30, 2008)

I have dealt with a barbotage case just once; however, that scenario was different from yours in a sense that there was no subsequent RC repair for the defect. In that case, we ended up with arthroscopic unlisted 29999. In your presented scenario, i would hold an opinion that RC repair should also be coded because of the following fact: The objective of a Barbotage procedure is restorative, but unfortunately there is no code for that. So when they do it to an extent that it leads to a defect that warrants a formal repair, it should be captured by reporting 29827. However, as you know coding is so subjective that situation would change from one case to another, so please consider my answer as very 'general' to your 'general question'. I would be glad to review if you want to email me the entire report (taking off the confidential info).


----------

